# Nissan GPS Satellite position



## jfuentesve (Apr 16, 2012)

Nissan GPS reset Satellite position

Sometimes, my Dash GPS shows a wrong position :wtf:, and it's funny that it thinks i'm driving over a lake or the sea, how can I just tell it to retake the position, reset satellite connection, fix position, or whatever experts may call it. It chooses the best/worst moments to drive me crazy routes, sometimes it fixes itself in few mins, sometimes it's hours, is there a way I can solve it while driving? (or in the meanwhile of a red light).

PS: turning the engine off doesn't solve it.
PS2: :newbie: This is my first post, I couldn't find a better section to publish my topic.

Nissan Sentra SE 2012 with nice toys 
(GpsNav, Leather, Silver, Sport, Spoiler, Luv It )


----------

